

Choosing a Content Management System (CMS) - Kentico CMS Review - bigstorm
http://www.dotnetcurry.com/ShowArticle.aspx?ID=582

======
ucentric
Nice Ad! This is a sales-pitch for a CMS that costs huge$$ when you can get
the same thing from Joomla ect for free with a massive selection of free and
commercial extensions.

